# Idaho Haunters - where are you?



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm working on moving to the Twin Falls area, and was wondering if there are any Idaho Haunt Clubs?
I still have so much to learn, and was hoping for some guidence in the scare factor.
If there is any people in Idaho who wish to share, you can always send me a personal note
thanks,
HM


----------

